

4 reasons why Microsoft's mojang deal was a good decision - Manapp
http://gearcraft.us/mojangs-minecraft-two-billion-dollars-steal-microsoft-will-break-even-six-months/

======
iancarroll
> Overall, we at Gearcraft predict the deal will generate over $15-20 billion
> in revenue during its lifespan.

Bullshit claim that has no numbers behind it. Notch owning the IP was also
brought up in another thread here, so you'd have to size that figure down
substantially if true.

